# Indy 500 Spiel



## herethic (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich suche ein Rennspiel in dem man Indy 500 und ggf. NASCAR fahren kann.

Wenns geht sollte sich das ganze Spiel um Indy 500 drehen aber es geht auch das ein Rennmodus ist den man auswählen kann.

MfG


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2010)

Muss es was neues sein? Bei DTM Race Driver 2/3 kann man allerhand Zeug fahren, Nascar is mein ich auf jeden Fall dabei...

so far


----------



## buzty (2. Juni 2010)

es gab mal "IRL" als spiel, war aber nicht soo der knüller und ist auch schon was älter. die nascar-serie war auch immer sehr beliebt, ob die allerdings noch fortgesetzt wird bin ich mir nicht sicher, zumindest nicht in deutschland! vllt importiert.


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Richtige lizenzierte Simulationen (keine Arcade-Umsetzungen) zum Indy 500 sind mir keine aktuellen bekannt. Hobby-Projekte und Mods gibt es sicherlich zu rfactor. 

Von den hier genannten Indianapolis 500 in film and media - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia sind die von Papyrus die besten, aber halt uralt. 

Nascar ist ein bisschen besser List of NASCAR video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Für PCs aber auch nicht der Brüller.

Wer zu viel Geld und Bock auf knallharte Simulation und Ligen hat hat, kann ich mal iRacing.com anschauen, aber das da dürfte auch Overkill sein.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juni 2010)

rFactor mit folgenden Mods:
Indycar:
2008: Indycar Series 2008 1.20 by rF Open Wheel Racing Project | rFactor Cars | rFactor Central
2009: IndyCar Series 2009 1.40 by Michael Peters | rFactor Cars | rFactor Central
Nascar:
TPSCC 2.00 by The Pits | rFactor Cars | rFactor Central
Craftsman Truck Series 1.50 by Sim Racing Alliance | rFactor Cars | rFactor Central
:: VHR-Stockcar® | Download Section ::.


----------

